# Forum About Russia Immigration to Russia  How can I get a medical residency in russia?

## kirsis

Hi i wanna know what do i need to make a residency in russia, im a medical doctor and i graduate two years ago. I wanna start my felowship in plastic surgery or internal medicine ( gastro ). If somebody know please help me I will appreciate a lot !!      ::

----------

